
Adrenaline Junkie: The Ascent of John Tyndall - longdefeat
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n06/jonathan-parry/adrenaline-junkie
======
m-i-l
See also the earlier review of this book at
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/books/2018/06/19/the-ascent-
of-...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/books/2018/06/19/the-ascent-of-john-
tyndall/) .

Interesting quote:

"One day in December 1893, she [his wife] confused his chloral [sleeping
potion] and the magnesia bottles, giving him a magnesia-sized dose of chloral.
Within hours he was dead, though not before observing: 'My poor darling, you
have killed your John.'"

